# Murray Big 5, WTF?!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been mentoring a young man in my neighborhood and he recently earned his hunter safety card and decided that he would like to hunt grouse with me on the opener. 

So I asked him to pick up a license (little did I know that he was given a complimentary license upon completion of hunter ed). So he stopped by the Big 5 in Murray off State St and the guy at the counter told him he had to get a grouse tag to hunt any grouse! Well, he being a new hunter, followed directions and was sold a sage grouse tag for Box Elder County!

Holy crap I am so annoyed with this guy. Now this kid can't return the tag, and I don't know anything about hunting thunder chickens to even make the tag worthwhile for this kid. Let alone, I wouldn't even know where to go in Box Elder!!!

Point of my post? Just to vent. 

That's all.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That sucks! :x


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I went in and talked to their manager and he was quite nice and apologized and made it right by giving this young man some shot shells since he couldn't refund the purchased tag. 

I am glad he was so helpful and understanding.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If time allows, I'd turn the thing into a hunting opportunity. Get out there and learn about Sage Grouse and Box Elder County...they say it should be a good year for bunnies, maybe make it a combined hunt?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I have been mentoring a young man in my neighborhood and he recently earned his hunter safety card and decided that he would like to hunt grouse with me on the opener.
> 
> So I asked him to pick up a license (little did I know that he was given a complimentary license upon completion of hunter ed). So he stopped by the Big 5 in Murray off State St and the guy at the counter told him he had to get a grouse tag to hunt any grouse! Well, he being a new hunter, followed directions and was sold a sage grouse tag for Box Elder County!
> 
> ...


I can point you to some spots for sage grouse in BE county.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was in Sportsmans Warehouse yesterday, a guy at the optics counter asked "Got any plans for laborday?" I said "yep, we are packing up and heading out for the Dove Hunt". He said: "Whats a dove hunt? I've never heard of that before"

Seriously... he said that, not joking either. -O,-


-DallanC


----------

